# First cycle TTC, CD8 and hugely hopeful!



## moodle

Hi ladies,

after using FAM to avoid pregnancy for 10 years, DH and I are finally taking the plunge! Timing is crucial as we have a long-distance marriage, but I think we'll get three/four attempts over the summer whilst I'm on my summer break from university.

I'm 30, my cycles used to always be 28 days in length, but over the last year they've ranged from 21-36 days. I take my BBT and monitor my CF every day, and am super excited about TTC next week!!

Do any of you fancy buddying up?


----------



## karenlyn

Sure! I went off BCP a couple of weeks ago, and this is my first cycle TTC, too. Last night was the first BD where maybe --maybe!-- we could have made a baby (though I'm not ovulating yet... could be soon!) Pretty exciting! 

I'm 30 next year, and have also been with my DH for almost 10 years. Now it seems like a long time to have waited...


----------



## moodle

It's so exciting isn't it! DH and I actually only got married last Sep but I've used FAM as contraception for ten years in my previous relationships.

I'm in London at the moment but am flying to NY tomorrow afternoon, just as my fertile window starts- perfect timing! What day are you on? It's so nice to be in contact with other women who are roughly at the same point in their cycles, thank you for replying!


----------



## moodle

Oops- just spotted your signature!


----------



## mmafro

Hi Ladies!!

I am 23 years old TTC #2....My DD was a surprise to us when i was 19 as i was on BCP. We have been together for 6 years and are getting married in 35days (july 16th), we have only been TTC for 2 months which is not long, however i thought it would be so easy and that we would have conceived the first time around considering the first time i was on BCP. Last april i developed a huge ovarian cycst and was told that i could have a bit of a harder time this time around. Hoping it was just a one time thing! I am currently CD12 and looking for a buddy:) 2ww is just around the corner!!!


----------



## karenlyn

I'm on CD13, so we're pretty close together! Funny you were just here in London... sounds like you'll be home just in time for your O day.

I envy you using the FAM all these years. You're probably well prepared for the TTC process-- you've got to know your body really well by now! I'm more than a little nervous about whether or not my body will even ovulate after 14 years or so of being on birth control... it seems like it might take a long time! Here's to hoping...


----------



## moodle

Hi mmafro,

wow, you have lots to countdown to, how are you feeling about your wedding?

Do you know what type of cyst it was? Did you need to have any treatment or was it a case of "wait and see"?

I had an ultrasound a couple of years back and it showed multiple cysts on both my ovaries, and I've tried to put that information away and ignore it. Ultrasound offers a snapshot of a woman's cycle, so they may have disappeared the next month, and functional cysts are also quite common during childbearing years. It's slightly worrying that my cycle has become a tad irregular, but my temperatures show that I'm ovulating, so I'm convinced that my cycle has just changed because my life has been very up and down over the last year, not because of pcos.


----------



## karenlyn

Hi Mmafro! Congrats on the upcoming wedding... We're close to the same day, cycle wise, though I don't even know if I'm going to ovulate this cycle, since I just got off so many years of birth control. But when I do, I'm not looking forward to the stress of the TWW...


----------



## rubyttc

I would love to buddy up! We are on our first cycle ttc as well...I'm on cd11 so just a wee bit ahead of you :) Good luck!!


----------



## moodle

karenlyn- I'm still in London, leaving tomorrow afternoon and I can't wait! DH is from NY and I'm from London, and our rough plan is that he'll move here towards the end of the year while I finish up my degree. I'm really hoping that we conceive over the summer because we won't be able to again till Nov/Dec.

I feel well prepared for ttc, pregnancy and birth as that's the field that I work in, BUT I'm still nervous that my body won't work properly! Most of the time I manage to stay positive but once in a while I get filled with doubt.

I've got my fingers crossed that you'll O!


----------



## moodle

Rubyttc- welcome to our little group!


----------



## mmafro

moodle said:


> Hi mmafro,
> 
> wow, you have lots to countdown to, how are you feeling about your wedding?
> 
> Do you know what type of cyst it was? Did you need to have any treatment or was it a case of "wait and see"?
> 
> I had an ultrasound a couple of years back and it showed multiple cysts on both my ovaries, and I've tried to put that information away and ignore it. Ultrasound offers a snapshot of a woman's cycle, so they may have disappeared the next month, and functional cysts are also quite common during childbearing years. It's slightly worrying that my cycle has become a tad irregular, but my temperatures show that I'm ovulating, so I'm convinced that my cycle has just changed because my life has been very up and down over the last year, not because of pcos.

I had a hemorrhagic cyst and was told to just wait it out, i was in alot of pain for almost 2 weeks but after the pain stopped and havent had any other problems. So i am hoping thats a good sign.

As for the wedding, its been difficult I am getting married in a different province than i am currently living in (about 4 hrs away) and im just worried about it not coming together lol but im sure it will...
I have a good feeling about this month, i concieved my DD in june of 07 so i am hoping this is my month and that we dont have any set backs now that we have started TTC. We desided to TTC before the wedding because my OH is being deployed to afghanistan next march on a training mission and we were hoping to have the baby before he leaves...we still have a chance!!


----------



## moodle

mmafro- apparently ovaries are actually fairly resilient, a friend of mine had a large cyst (the size of an orange) removed from her ovary and went on to conceive easily, another had a dermoid cyst and lost her ovary but went on to conceive her two daughters naturally.

It's good to know that I'm not the only one feeling the pressure of time, I really hope that this is your month!

Good luck with all your wedding plans- don't forget to enjoy it! :happydance:


----------



## capegirl7

Hi ladies! I would love a buddy too! I am only 25. Got married in September and last cycle was our first TTC. I got AF yesterday, so I am now on CD2. We are using preseed and really are hoping for our first BFP soon!!!


----------



## mmafro

That gives me alot of hope, i was talkin to a lady that went through the same thing and had no problems at all... So i am convinced i should be ok.
I cant wait for the wedding, TTC kinda takes my mind of the stress of the wedding. But i know i will enjoy it!!


----------



## moodle

Hi Capegirl7, I've heard lots of positive stories from women that used preseed, I hope you get your BFP soon.

mmafro- it's good to have positive stories to cling to, I find that it's all too easy to get lost in my own downward spiral sometimes.

It's 1am here in London and I can't sleep because 1) I'm trying to go to to bed later so that I don't get jetlag 2) I can't wait to see my hubby again (I haven't seen him since April) 3) It's only a couple of days till we start ttc :happydance:


----------



## karenlyn

So you really know all about this process, I guess! That's got to be both an advantage and sort of stressful, too-- you know everything that could potentially go wrong. 

I did the long-distance thing with my DH for a year, and it was really, really hard. I don't envy you that! At least you get your chances to BD. Hope you get yours over the summer... Maybe we'll both get lucky and be "success in the first cycle" buddies!


----------



## moodle

Oh dear, I'm losing the plot already and it's only day 12!

I've managed to convince myself that I don't produce enough EWCM, and just rushed out to buy robitussin and preseed. I have no idea if we'll use either of them as they were definitely panic buys, maybe a relaxing bath and some deep breaths would be more effective?

My fingers are crossed for our BFPs :dust:


----------



## capegirl7

Thats too funny! "Panic Buys".. I like that. Both robitussin and preseed can only help :) But I'm sure you have enough EWCM in there for one little guy to swim :) Goodluck! The two week countdown is almost here!!


----------



## moodle

Ok, I admit it, I've just had some of the robitussin :blush:

Karenlyn is right in that knowledge can be stressful, I love knowing my body this well but the difference in my EWCM from when I first started charting in my early 20s to what it's like now is considerable, it used to stretch to about 10cms and now it barely stretches to 1cm. I do know that lots of women don't produce any and still conceive, but right now I'm obsessed and being ridiculous and my goodness it's great to have somewhere to let it all out!

DH isn't going to know what's hit him when he gets in tonight!


----------



## capegirl7

haha I love it. It's so nice to have people on here to talk to about all the important things! BDing, CM... love it :) 7-9 days until I Ov... Can't wait!!!


----------



## moodle

Can I ask what prompted you to use preseed? Are you as paranoid as I'm turning out to be? :wacko:

I know that women who are ttc find the 2ww really hard, but I hadn't prepared myself for the agony of the first half of the cycle; waiting, waiting, looking at the calendar, waiting, examining my underwear and toilet paper more often than is probably useful, back to the calendar, forums, waiting... arrgghhh!!


----------



## capegirl7

I agree!! What prompted me to use preseed was that I did some research on it and found so many people that used it for the first time and got their BFP. Also, saliva kills sperm so we can't really do much "foreplay" beforehand. I have found we use just a little and it works perfectly. I don't use too much at all. I only have used it one cycle. I agree with the first 2 weeks. They dragggg on, but it's the last two that I countdown the days like crazy and am obsessively a symptom spotter!


----------



## moodle

I think we're going to try using some preseed as robitussin definitely isn't for me. I had the recommended dose last night and then again this morning, both times I got a jaw ache and felt really yawny, and also had some mild hallucinations!! Because they started as I was falling asleep last night I thought they were just dreams, but then it started happening this morning so I had to go back to bed and sleep it off for an hour, and I'm still feeling a bit out of it now. DH has just told me that people drink robitussin with coke to get high!


----------



## karenlyn

moodle said:


> I think we're going to try using some preseed as robitussin definitely isn't for me. I had the recommended dose last night and then again this morning, both times I got a jaw ache and felt really yawny, and also had some mild hallucinations!! Because they started as I was falling asleep last night I thought they were just dreams, but then it started happening this morning so I had to go back to bed and sleep it off for an hour, and I'm still feeling a bit out of it now. DH has just told me that people drink robitussin with coke to get high!

Woah! I had no idea about this. I'd heard about Robitussin for EWCM but didn't know it could get you high, too. Can't quite decide if that makes me want to try it more, or less...

Panic buys... that's exactly what these things are! :wacko: I have a tube of Conceive Plus I bought for the same reason. Haven't used it yet, but I DID used an Instead Softcup last time we BD'd. Maybe we're not panicking, but trying to make sure all our bases are covered? Yeah, that's it.


----------



## moodle

karenlyn said:


> moodle said:
> 
> 
> I think we're going to try using some preseed as robitussin definitely isn't for me. I had the recommended dose last night and then again this morning, both times I got a jaw ache and felt really yawny, and also had some mild hallucinations!! Because they started as I was falling asleep last night I thought they were just dreams, but then it started happening this morning so I had to go back to bed and sleep it off for an hour, and I'm still feeling a bit out of it now. DH has just told me that people drink robitussin with coke to get high!
> 
> Woah! I had no idea about this. I'd heard about Robitussin for EWCM but didn't know it could get you high, too. Can't quite decide if that makes me want to try it more, or less...
> 
> Panic buys... that's exactly what these things are! :wacko: I have a tube of Conceive Plus I bought for the same reason. Haven't used it yet, but I DID used an Instead Softcup last time we BD'd. Maybe we're not panicking, but trying to make sure all our bases are covered? Yeah, that's it.Click to expand...

:laugh2:

Thanks for that, I really needed cheering up this morning! I think you're right; we ARE just covering our bases. 

It would seem that I've O'd early but I've had no EWCM at all, fingers crossed for a BFP but if not then next month I'm gonna start taking evening primrose oil from CD1, and use preseed if necessary.

Was that the first time you've used the softcup?


----------



## honeymomma

hi ladies, mind if i buddy up as well? i'm 32, TTC#1. we've been married for 3 years now but only started actively trying last january. before that we were NTNP. i've always had a 28 day cycle, but our active decision to TTC has oddly enough thrown my cycle off to start as early as 21 days. 

i'm due for AF on the 25th. as of now, feeling af cramps mostly. :cry:


----------



## moodle

honeymomma said:


> hi ladies, mind if i buddy up as well? i'm 32, TTC#1. we've been married for 3 years now but only started actively trying last january. before that we were NTNP. i've always had a 28 day cycle, but our active decision to TTC has oddly enough thrown my cycle off to start as early as 21 days.
> 
> i'm due for AF on the 25th. as of now, feeling af cramps mostly. :cry:

Hi honeymomma, of course you can join! Do you feel like AF is coming? Could it be from implantation? Got my fingers crossed for you.

I'm currently 4dpo, utterly convinced nothing has worked as I O'd early and we only DTD on the day I O'd and after. I'm sure I'll still be expecting a bfp in the coming weeks :dohh:


----------



## honeymomma

totally feel as though AF is coming. low cramps, tender boobs. some CM, but i check it out so much it's starting to look all the same to me :wacko:

if i don't get a bfp this month, we really won't have that much of a chance in july. DH travels a lot for work, and leaves on CD9 next month. then he's gone all of august. our next try will be september wth?! :hissy:


----------



## karenlyn

moodle said:


> :laugh2:
> 
> Thanks for that, I really needed cheering up this morning! I think you're right; we ARE just covering our bases.
> 
> It would seem that I've O'd early but I've had no EWCM at all, fingers crossed for a BFP but if not then next month I'm gonna start taking evening primrose oil from CD1, and use preseed if necessary.
> 
> Was that the first time you've used the softcup?

Don't know how I lost track of this thread! Anyway, yeah, it was the first time using the softcup, and I really do feel like it does something-- or maybe it's just that it makes a lot of logical sense to me. I guess I'll know for sure if I get my BFP this month!

For the EWCM, I'm thinking about trying grapefruit juice next month (or this month... I have NO idea if I've already ovulated or am about to, or what), as a lot of women have said they've seen an increase. I haven't had much either. Am finally getting faint lines on OPKs, so if I AM about to O, I don't have any EWCM. 

Why can't our bodies just behave as they should? Doesn't seem like too much to ask, eh?


----------



## moodle

honeymomma said:


> totally feel as though AF is coming. low cramps, tender boobs. some CM, but i check it out so much it's starting to look all the same to me :wacko:
> 
> if i don't get a bfp this month, we really won't have that much of a chance in july. DH travels a lot for work, and leaves on CD9 next month. then he's gone all of august. our next try will be september wth?! :hissy:

Oh I feel your pain! It's looking like my DH also has to travel in my fertile window next month, we will have August to try and maybe September, if not then it'll be Nov/Dec. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for us! I don't think CD9 is too early to start DTD :thumbup:


----------



## moodle

karenlyn said:


> moodle said:
> 
> 
> :laugh2:
> 
> Thanks for that, I really needed cheering up this morning! I think you're right; we ARE just covering our bases.
> 
> It would seem that I've O'd early but I've had no EWCM at all, fingers crossed for a BFP but if not then next month I'm gonna start taking evening primrose oil from CD1, and use preseed if necessary.
> 
> Was that the first time you've used the softcup?
> 
> Don't know how I lost track of this thread! Anyway, yeah, it was the first time using the softcup, and I really do feel like it does something-- or maybe it's just that it makes a lot of logical sense to me. I guess I'll know for sure if I get my BFP this month!
> 
> For the EWCM, I'm thinking about trying grapefruit juice next month (or this month... I have NO idea if I've already ovulated or am about to, or what), as a lot of women have said they've seen an increase. I haven't had much either. Am finally getting faint lines on OPKs, so if I AM about to O, I don't have any EWCM.
> 
> Why can't our bodies just behave as they should? Doesn't seem like too much to ask, eh?Click to expand...

I think I'll be joining you on the grapefruit juice front :sick:. I've never used OPKs, kind of hoping I don't have to. Dh seemed a bit mortified about the preseed when I whipped it out the other night. We'd discussed it before and he understood why I'd bought it and was game to use it, but as I didn't know that we were going to be dtd, I hadn't inserted it beforehand... talk about a passion killer! :blush:


----------



## honeymomma

good morning ladies (at least, in my timezone :D), how's everyone feeling today?

tested at 5am today, thought i might get a bfp to surprise DH with when he woke up. i swore i wouldn't do it this early, but it's our anniversary today and thought maybe, just maybe, i'd have an extra special gift for him. alas, the white on that strip couldn't have been starker:brat:

won't test again till the 22nd (DH's bday) and then if :bfn: then, will just wait till after AF is due, on the 26th. famous last words.


----------



## moodle

Hi honeymomma,

Happy anniversary! Sorry about your bfn, a bfp would have been a great way to celebrate, I totally get that. Maybe for your dh's bday? Here's hoping.

I can't get off b&b at the moment, I think I've been on four times already today. Whereabouts are you? It's a balmy evening here in NY and I've just had my sinful Sunday indulgence; a burger followed by frozen yogurt with dark chocolate chips :thumbup: 

Dh has gone away for work which of course means that I have plenty of space to obsess about all things regarding ttc :winkwink:


----------



## honeymomma

oh how i miss ny! we used to live there before we moved to southeast asia for work (in thailand now). bnb is great, but it's just like the symptoms... you can't help but obsess. :wacko: or maybe we're just obsessive by nature?? 

if i don't get my bfp this cycle, i'll try the grapefruit juice too. what does it do exactly? i did robitussin (really, i had a cold ;)) 2 cycles ago but nada.


----------



## moodle

And I miss Thailand! My desk top is a picture from Ko Jum/Phu.

Yeah I reckon I'm naturally obsessive but I tell myself it's a good quality as it means I'm able to focus and achieve things!

Not sure how grapefruit juice works but it shows you how much I want my BFP as I can't stand grapefruits. As my time here is limited I'll also be washing EPO down with lots of green too, something has to work, right?


----------



## karenlyn

moodle said:


> I think I'll be joining you on the grapefruit juice front :sick:. I've never used OPKs, kind of hoping I don't have to. Dh seemed a bit mortified about the preseed when I whipped it out the other night. We'd discussed it before and he understood why I'd bought it and was game to use it, but as I didn't know that we were going to be dtd, I hadn't inserted it beforehand... talk about a passion killer! :blush:

Gotta go out and buy some grapefruit juice today!

Why are men so finicky about all this? They say they're game, but they don't want to see any signs of it happening! When DH and I BD, I lie in bed a good 20 minutes afterward before running to the bathroom to use the softcup... I can imagine the appalled expression on his face were I to try to put it in in front of him. Ridiculous man. :dohh:

Knowing your cycles like you do, it makes sense that you might not need OPKs. And, honestly, I've decided I hate them. THey haven't helped me at all... I've never gotten a positive on one, usually they're completely blank, and the last few days I got faint lines. Now they're completely blank again, never having gone positive. What am I supposed to make of that?

Hope June is your month and you don't have to wait til August to try again! I guess you're just starting your 2WW?


----------



## moodle

I know exactly what you mean! I'm totally amazed at what our bodies do (or don't do as the case may be), and sometimes get a bit offended at how people (including dh) react to what our bodies do naturally. 

So do you know if/when you Od this cycle? This is 5dpo for me but I think we dtd a bit too late, it was hard to tell what was going on as my cm was so scant and also because of flying and changing time zones. Ah well, I guess this cycle was a dry run, a very dry run! :laugh2:

I also stay horizontal for 20 mins afterwards and had to explain to dh why I couldn't go and pick up the laundry, what a great excuse!!


----------



## karenlyn

Ha! Exactly. It's not as if everything happening in their bodies is lovely to look at. Or hear about. Or smell, for that matter. Sheesh.

That's so funny! Do you tell him why you stay horizontal? I just pretend to be extra cuddly afterwards. Does the trick. You never know... maybe you caught your egg on time! Though I think the idea of a dry run isn't a bad one. I'm starting to realize it takes some practice to know the what and when of it all.

Not sure if/when I O'd. Got the closest thing to a pos OPK on Saturday, which was CD19. But I had some EWCM and a high, softened cervix on CD13. BD'd for both, though this latest one may have been a bit too late... I guess we'll see. Seems there's a very good chance I simply didn't O at all. I'm either in the middle of the 2WW, the beginning of it, or in fertility limbo. :wacko:


----------



## honeymomma

last night i had a minor meltdown - i was upset because i'd been cramping all day (af cramping) and i unleashed my rage at DH in a flurry of tears and yells :gun: simply because he forgot to put toothpaste on my toothbrush (whoever brushes their teeth first usually puts toothpaste for the other) and he didn't replace the water in our water dispenser. err, i maaaay have gone a little overboard? :shock: was just so upset that af is coming. i hate her! lol

next month i'm doing grapefruit juice and epo. any other suggestions ladies from your monthly regimens? i can't chart because they don't have BBTs in this place, lol


----------



## moodle

honeymomma :hugs: did you explain to him how you're feeling? I'm sure he realises that it's got more to do with getting AF, and that the toothpaste was just a way for it to come out? I would be more than happy to mail you a bbt if you want one? Us gals have to stick together!

Karenlyn- the combo of your cervix and ewcm sounds good to me :thumbup: Dh definitely knows why I stay horizontal, though he seems to think I'm worrying unnecessarily about all of this, which of course I may be, but from the posts I've read on bnb most oh's seem to think ttc will be really easy.


----------



## mmafro

My OH is the same way he thinks that we DTD so much that there is no way i couldnt be PG, tried to explain it but i still dotn tihnk he understands :wacko: lol.....6 dpo here and i was fine all day until this evening its 9:10pm here and i feel very sick to my stomach, it was like a slap in the face it came on soo suddenly.....

Honeymomma- Hopfully your emotions is due to a BFP and not AF...GL:hugs:


----------



## moodle

My dh seems to think -and sorry in advance if this is tmi- that if I get wet when we dtd, then that counts as cm, I've tried to explain to him that cm and lubrication are different, thus my perceived need for preseed, but he seems to think it's too much fuss :dohh:

Do you think it's af coming?


----------



## honeymomma

you ladies are so sweet!:hugs: i feel a little less crazy, lol. 

thanks so much, moodle - am touched you would even suggest mailing me a bbt! i've asked a friend to get me one when she comes to visit next month. mmafro, i wish it was because of an impending bfp too! seriously though, i'm not sure if OHs really get it. i was telling DH sorry, i was just feeling crampy and dejected, and he said well next month we have to get it. i was like, if it were that easy to get pregnant, everyone would get BFPs on their first try! then i huffed and turned to BnB where i could find people that really understood, lol


----------



## honeymomma

btw, mmafro - i hope that wave of sickness means a BFP for you. i can't wait till someone gets a :bfp: on this thread! :happydance:


----------



## moodle

honeymomma said:


> btw, mmafro - i hope that wave of sickness means a BFP for you. i can't wait till someone gets a :bfp: on this thread! :happydance:

Me too! Statistically one of us should this month :dust:


----------



## mmafro

We all should :)


----------



## moodle

That would be amazing!


----------



## honeymomma

mmafro, how's the wedding planning going? how exciting, congratulations! i love weddings.

moodle, where are you in your cycle now? are you ovulating yet? funny, DH has been telling friends, "yea we're trying but i don't think she's ovulated yet." i was like, "stop talking to people about my eggs!" lol


----------



## mmafro

It would be amazing, we all deserve it!!....Does anyone here have a very physical job?? i have been off for 2 weeks from work, i am a nurse and i work at a nursing home where i am on my feet 8 hours straight and do a lot of heavy work, im very worried to go back and that it may do damage???


----------



## moodle

I'm currently 5dpo https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35e56c

I've been taking care of my friends kids today (6, 4 and 2), what a test of my broodiness! I've decided that when I have a little bubba I am going to make this https://thelongthread.com/?p=5082 How adorable?


----------



## mmafro

That is very adorable, i wish i had that kind of talent lol


----------



## moodle

mmafro said:


> It would be amazing, we all deserve it!!....Does anyone here have a very physical job?? i have been off for 2 weeks from work, i am a nurse and i work at a nursing home where i am on my feet 8 hours straight and do a lot of heavy work, im very worried to go back and that it may do damage???

Personally, that's not something that I would worry about. My work varies a lot but can be physically demanding at times, but working in a nursing home is definitely exhausting! I've worked with lots of couples during their conception period through to birth and afterwards, and I have to say that I've never worried about the physicality of people's jobs in the conception period, but that's just me, maybe I should have?


----------



## moodle

mmafro said:


> That is very adorable, i wish i had that kind of talent lol

Me? Talent?:rofl:


----------



## mmafro

LOL if you could pull that off then yes u have talent haha


----------



## mmafro

i wanna see pics if you do this lol


----------



## moodle

I'll be happy to provide photographic evidence of my poor sewing skills, it'll give you a laugh if nothing else!


----------



## honeymomma

mmafro said:


> It would be amazing, we all deserve it!!....Does anyone here have a very physical job?? i have been off for 2 weeks from work, i am a nurse and i work at a nursing home where i am on my feet 8 hours straight and do a lot of heavy work, im very worried to go back and that it may do damage???

i work in events, which is extremely stressful for me and also requires me to be on my feet a LOT (running around with crazy adrenalin rushes and panic attacks on a regular basis). i actually took time off work to really try to get PG and gave my projects to someone else. part of my stress last night was knowing that i had to get back to work at some point, and knowing how emotionally stressful it was going to be again. but we have to work so i think we really just have to manage it in our heads and be kind to our bodies (like squeezing in breaks whenever possible, eating well, and working smarter rather than harder). was so upset last night that was even contemplating switching careers. :shrug:


----------



## honeymomma

moodle said:


> I'm currently 5dpo https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35e56c
> 
> I've been taking care of my friends kids today (6, 4 and 2), what a test of my broodiness! I've decided that when I have a little bubba I am going to make this https://thelongthread.com/?p=5082 How adorable?

i've seen that before! so cute. have you seen this? https://bbandcb.wordpress.com/2009/10/30/happy-halloween-2/ and


----------



## moodle

OMG that is hilarious!!


----------



## karenlyn

honeymomma said:


> funny, DH has been telling friends, "yea we're trying but i don't think she's ovulated yet." i was like, "stop talking to people about my eggs!" lol

This made me laugh out loud at my desk! At least he gets it, even if he shares TMI... Most men seem to think just looking at you will get you pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## karenlyn

honeymomma said:


> i've seen that before! so cute. have you seen this? https://bbandcb.wordpress.com/2009/10/30/happy-halloween-2/ and

OMG... That is seriously funny. I think I'd have to break that one out all the time-- I couldn't save it just for Halloween. Like, at random times: visiting Grandma, walking through the park. Or at a sushi restaurant...

Too bad I can't sew!


----------



## honeymomma

karenlyn said:


> honeymomma said:
> 
> 
> i've seen that before! so cute. have you seen this? https://bbandcb.wordpress.com/2009/10/30/happy-halloween-2/ and
> 
> OMG... That is seriously funny. I think I'd have to break that one out all the time-- I couldn't save it just for Halloween. Like, at random times: visiting Grandma, walking through the park. Or at a sushi restaurant...
> 
> Too bad I can't sew!Click to expand...

lol imagine the sushi chefs faces when you walk in with your little sushi baby...


----------



## moodle

So my O date has been adjusted by FF https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35e56c and I'm now 3dpo. If it's correct then it means we dtd three days before O and on the day, so probably better odds, fingers crossed. It's my mum's 65th bday July 1st, a BFP would be a great present for her!


----------



## honeymomma

moodle said:


> So my O date has been adjusted by FF https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35e56c and I'm now 3dpo. If it's correct then it means we dtd three days before O and on the day, so probably better odds, fingers crossed. It's my mum's 65th bday July 1st, a BFP would be a great present for her!

keeping everything crossed! odds are good for you! 

i'm bewildered by my af cramps - how can AF be coming when i feel so nauseous? how can i be imagining such pregnancy-related discomfort?!


----------



## moodle

Is nausea usual for you pre-menstrually?


----------



## honeymomma

not a PMS symptom, but i have a cold and i keep on sniffling, so i wonder if maybe that's what's been making me queasy? i don't feel tired or pregnant (which i imagine feels like the sum of all symptoms on bnb), just slightly uncomfortable and off. it must be the cold. 

one thing, around 5 dpo, i noticed a tiny speck of brown blood on my undies (sorry tmi). it was tiny, but it was definitely there. had hoped that was IB, and that i had actually O'd earlier, but then i got these cramps. all i can do is wait and see :baby: just 4 more days til af is due! ooohhh.... :headspin:


----------



## karenlyn

Hey Honeymomma, I've read that mild cramps can be a pregnancy symptom... do they feel exactly like AF cramps? Don't count yourself out this month! I think "feeling pregnant" is different for everybody!

moodle- Great to know you O'd later than you thought... I know you were worried you were too late for your egg. Now it sounds like you may have been right on time. FX'd!


----------



## moodle

Honeymomma, I agree with Karenlyn, some women get no symptoms and others get loads.


----------



## mmafro

You may not be out yet Honeymomma.....7 dpo, was very sick feeling last night, and today my bbs have became slightly tender......testing friday soo excited!!!


----------



## moodle

Aww, your daughter is so cute mmafro!


----------



## mmafro

And the funny thing is, her name is kendra but i call her moodle and mood for short lol


----------



## moodle

mmafro said:


> And the funny thing is, her name is kendra but i call her moodle and mood for short lol

Where did moodle come from?


----------



## honeymomma

she is adorable mmafro!


----------



## mmafro

Not sure just popped out one day


----------



## honeymomma

today is DH's birthday... had the most vivid dream that i got a bfp and was waiting for him to wake up so i could tell him. then *i* woke up! was sooooo annoyed lol. tested and BFN. oh well, i guess it's a good thing i bought him a back-up present :baby:

it's 6 am and i am up making coffee :coffee: bought his favorite donuts yesterday, put a candle in one - gonna bring him breakfast in bed. how's everyone?


----------



## moodle

Those kind of dreams are always so vivid aren't they? It must have been really hard to see a BFN :hugs:

Dh has been away working and gets back late tonight, I'm meant to have been doing lots of school work as my hand in date is looming, but all I've managed to do is catch up on emails and start putting a blog together. I haven't even opened a book, oh dear.

Now that my O date has been readjusted, I'm finding the 2ww harder as there is more of a chance that we timed it right, whereas before I was quite non-plussed about it all because I was convinced we'd missed my egg.

Hope the donuts are going down well!


----------



## mmafro

I poas......im only 9 dpo so i didnt think i'd see anything, but im pretty sure i did, i saw a second pink line on a IC within 3 mins, i couldnt believe y eyes so i got my OH to look and he could see the pink too, but i dont know what to think it was really thick but not dark...I wish i could take a pic to see if anyone else could see it...I dont know if its faulty or what but i am gonna try again tomorrow morning!! :) im so excited but i dont want to get my hopes up yet....


----------



## moodle

mmafro said:


> I poas......im only 9 dpo so i didnt think i'd see anything, but im pretty sure i did, i saw a second pink line on a IC within 3 mins, i couldnt believe y eyes so i got my OH to look and he could see the pink too, but i dont know what to think it was really thick but not dark...I wish i could take a pic to see if anyone else could see it...I dont know if its faulty or what but i am gonna try again tomorrow morning!! :) im so excited but i dont want to get my hopes up yet....

OMG! OMG! OMG! If you don't want to get your hopes up then can I get mine up for you??? :happydance:

Is there no way for you to take a pic and post it?


----------



## mmafro

NO my camera is being repaird, at the worse possible time....im goin to my bridal shower tonight with ladies from work and i have to try and keep my mouth shut hahaha gonna be immpossible!!!...if there is something there tomorrow i will take it to work and get a pic some how it will happen!!!!!! LOL


----------



## moodle

What about a phone, or screen shot? I'm living vicariously through you!


----------



## honeymomma

mmafro said:


> I poas......im only 9 dpo so i didnt think i'd see anything, but im pretty sure i did, i saw a second pink line on a IC within 3 mins, i couldnt believe y eyes so i got my OH to look and he could see the pink too, but i dont know what to think it was really thick but not dark...I wish i could take a pic to see if anyone else could see it...I dont know if its faulty or what but i am gonna try again tomorrow morning!! :) im so excited but i dont want to get my hopes up yet....

!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oooooh i can't wait till tomorrow ---- update us! how exciting, hope this is our first BFP!!!


----------



## mmafro

So i got home from my bridal shower nand went to take another look and the line was gone?? if it was pos wouldnt it have stayed???? what a tease!!!


----------



## honeymomma

could it have been an evap? test first thing tomorrow with FMU! what test are you using?


----------



## mmafro

Its a IC pink dye and i ahve done tons of them and never got that before, prolly why i got so excited lol, but i will test first thing tomorrow morning, its almost 11pm here so i will be off to bed shortly and up at 5am will definatly update asap!!


----------



## honeymomma

try to get some sleep! everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## karenlyn

mmafro, wake up! :) We're all eager to see if you got your BFP.


----------



## honeymomma

karenlyn said:


> mmafro, wake up! :) we're all eager to see if you got your bfp.

lol :d


----------



## honeymomma

but we *are* eager!!! :munch: fx'd!


----------



## moodle

I'm trying to be patient.... (no pressure) :winkwink:


----------



## honeymomma

going to bed now - we'll see if the witch comes in the morning. won't test with FMU, will give AF a chance to rear her ugly head. i really don't want to see anymore BFNs! right now, legs hurt and i've had a tugging cramp in my lower left abdomen, almost near my pubic bone. i feel like i've had this before, but all my af and "pregnancy" symptoms have sort of blurred into each other, lol. i just hope it's not a cyst that's been causing these cramps.

see y'all (and hopefully a BFP on this thread) in the morning! xx


----------



## mmafro

Sorry girls for the wait.....slept in and had to rush to work....however i did test this morning (made time for that) and nothing, not even a hint....sooo pee'd off lol its only our second month ttc but i swear something was there, gonna try everyday until AF shows her ugly face.. (poas addict) and i will stay positive.....one good thing though, if i dont get pg this month i will be able to have a few drinks on my wedding night lol


----------



## mmafro

honeymomma said:


> going to bed now - we'll see if the witch comes in the morning. won't test with FMU, will give AF a chance to rear her ugly head. i really don't want to see anymore BFNs! right now, legs hurt and i've had a tugging cramp in my lower left abdomen, almost near my pubic bone. i feel like i've had this before, but all my af and "pregnancy" symptoms have sort of blurred into each other, lol. i just hope it's not a cyst that's been causing these cramps.
> 
> see y'all (and hopefully a BFP on this thread) in the morning! xx

Fx'd that she hasnt showed her face today!!! someone needs to bring some good luck to this thread, unfortuantly it wasnt me haha maybe you will!!!! OH says that there is no way i cant be pg this month haha we DTD so much like everynight during my fertile window he was getting tired lol


----------



## moodle

mmafro said:


> Sorry girls for the wait.....slept in and had to rush to work....however i did test this morning (made time for that) and nothing, not even a hint....sooo pee'd off lol its only our second month ttc but i swear something was there, gonna try everyday until AF shows her ugly face.. (poas addict) and i will stay positive.....one good thing though, if i dont get pg this month i will be able to have a few drinks on my wedding night lol

That IS very positive! :thumbup:

I'm only 6dpo now so testing is ages away, and besides, I need to concentrate on my school work as it's all due in next Thurs and I've got 5,500 or so words to go! :coffee: It's really hard to concentrate because at the moment I'm writing about the uterus, good job that it's in relation to menopause or I'd be in hot water (or should that be a hot flush?).


----------



## moodle

honeymomma said:


> going to bed now - we'll see if the witch comes in the morning. won't test with FMU, will give AF a chance to rear her ugly head. i really don't want to see anymore BFNs! right now, legs hurt and i've had a tugging cramp in my lower left abdomen, almost near my pubic bone. i feel like i've had this before, but all my af and "pregnancy" symptoms have sort of blurred into each other, lol. i just hope it's not a cyst that's been causing these cramps.
> 
> see y'all (and hopefully a BFP on this thread) in the morning! xx

I hope you get a restful nights sleep and feel better in the morning, got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mmafro

9 DPO (i think) my bbs are slightly tender nad my throat is sore, like a very dry throat...good sign?????


----------



## karenlyn

mmafro said:


> 9 DPO (i think) my bbs are slightly tender nad my throat is sore, like a very dry throat...good sign?????

Some places say that cold-like symptoms can be a sign of pregnancy, so... yeah, good sign! :) 9 DPO seems early to get your BFP... sounds like you're still in with a chance!


----------



## mmafro

Oh i hope so....OH is being deployed in march and i wanted to have the baby before he left but im not so sure its gonna happen that way, i guess im kinda in a down mood.. Little frustrated, and i know we have only been ttc for 2 months and so many more deserve it before me but its driving me bonkers lol....My 3 year old DD keeps asking for a baby, she kinda overheard me talking to my bff and keeps asking if there is a baby in my belly yet lol i tell her not yet and she looks at my belly and says hurry up baby haha its cute but sad....how are u feeling any symptoms???


----------



## honeymomma

hey ladies, witch got me today. at least it's full on AF, not a weird one, and at least i didn't test yesterday or this morning. i hate BFNs far more than i hate AF! :growlmad:

mmafro, 9dpo does seem early still - hopefully you get your BFP within the next couple of days. karenlyn, moodle - fx'd for yours!!! 

i think i'm gonna go on soy this cycle. if DH leaves town on CD9, i at least better have a good, healthy follicle. gonna make him take his vites and a mucolytic this month. he has polyspermy (too many sperm lol), which seemed like a good thing when we first got the results. apparently it isn't - otherwise we would've gotten preggo a long time ago! :wacko: anyway, the mucolytic should lessen the sperm competition -- the last thing i want is a million spermies competing for one egg so viciously that they'd cancel each other out! lol:dohh:


----------



## karenlyn

mmafro- We've still got our FX for your BFP this cycle... Didn't realize you were on a schedule, though. I can imagine how you must feel. I wouldn't want to have a baby without my DH there, either. :hugs:

Ohh, sorry to hear you're out honeymomma! We DO need some good luck in this thread... 

I have this funny image now of your DH's spermies all fighting to the death. Hope they calm down this cycle and get on with their job! :wacko: Will you keep us updated on how soy works for you? That's definitely an option I'm keeping at the back of my mind if I keep Oing late (like I THINK I did this cycle). GL!


----------



## honeymomma

i did some research on soy and kinda freaked myself out, so... no soy this cycle. apparently, soy can delay ovulation and mess up your cycle if you're regular. so don't need something new to worry about, i'm pretty happy with my 28 days. just not sure why i can't catch that damn egg. :shrug:

looks like this month is all on DH and his spermies.:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: will one of you pleeeease stay in there long enough to welcome what i'm sure is a spectacular follicle?!

mmafro i hope i hope i hope you still get your BFP this month. DH travels a LOT too - he almost missed our wedding! (i almost had a heart attack!!) there's always a slim chance he could miss his kid's birth too, but i try not to think about it and just hope for baby! :baby:


----------



## mmafro

I feel awful today, i got up with my DD and when OH got up i went back to sleep until 1:00pm i never do this, i feel sick to my stomach and just awful, either im pg or my body is playing nasty tricks on me...im goin out to pick up my wedding dress and im gonna stop and get a double pack of FRER...maybe they will tell me something different!!!


----------



## karenlyn

Come back and let us know! Hope you feel better... or that a BFP makes you happy to feel sick! :hugs:


----------



## mmafro

BFN this morning on a FRER i have come to the conclusion that im not pg, think im out this month, on the bright side i can have a few drinks at my wedding next month lol...Slightly up set but trying not to let it bother me!!


----------



## moodle

Yes, please do!

It's 8dpo for me and my right bb is really tender, being this patient is hard.


----------



## moodle

mmafro said:


> BFN this morning on a FRER i have come to the conclusion that im not pg, think im out this month, on the bright side i can have a few drinks at my wedding next month lol...Slightly up set but trying not to let it bother me!!

What a bummer! Sounds like having your wedding to focus on through all of this is a good thing, when's the big day?


----------



## mmafro

July 16th, yes its a good thing :) Had a minor break down but im ok now lol


----------



## honeymomma

so sorry mmafro... but yes, would be nice to have a drink at your wedding! that's coming up real soon, how exciting!

i'm bored to death with af being here and waiting till i ovulate :toothpick: at least i was able to have a drink last night. i had no idea how much i'd missed having a cocktail till i finally had one after that damn TWW! :drunk:

out of boredom (and because i can't do soy), i purchased circle+blooms 28-day mind-body connection fertility audio program. it's kind of new agey and bizarre (they ask you to imagine your follicles, wth?), but it's relaxing and makes me less anxious about not doing anything ttc related while waiting to ovulate. i feel i'm being... proactive? lol


----------



## moodle

honeymomma said:


> so sorry mmafro... but yes, would be nice to have a drink at your wedding! that's coming up real soon, how exciting!
> 
> i'm bored to death with af being here and waiting till i ovulate :toothpick: at least i was able to have a drink last night. i had no idea how much i'd missed having a cocktail till i finally had one after that damn TWW! :drunk:
> 
> out of boredom (and because i can't do soy), i purchased circle+blooms 28-day mind-body connection fertility audio program. it's kind of new agey and bizarre (they ask you to imagine your follicles, wth?), but it's relaxing and makes me less anxious about not doing anything ttc related while waiting to ovulate. i feel i'm being... proactive? lol

Hell no! I've been using a fertility hypnotherapy cd since February :thumbup: It really, really helped but now I know the script so well that I find it hard to actually follow if that makes sense? I can't engage with it in the same way. It got me passed a lot of mental issues regarding my body failing me.

If I can create a warm cosy room for my fertilised egg to live in then you can imagine your follicles! :winkwink:


----------



## moodle

Ok, I swore I wouldn't pay attention to every little possible symptom but that all went out the window today, I've had three twinges in my lower abdomen in exactly the same place, so now I'm going a bit loopy :wacko:


----------



## mmafro

GL, have u tested???


----------



## moodle

No I'm gonna wait till Friday to test as that's my mum's bday, I'll be 13dpo by then. Plus it means I can (attempt) to focus on my school work that's due in on Fri too.


----------



## moonflowermay

Mmafro, I have a son almost the exact same age as your daughter, and I'm around the same time in the cycle too. Good to know I'm not alone! :) How long have you been trying for #2?


----------



## mmafro

moonflowermay said:


> Mmafro, I have a son almost the exact same age as your daughter, and I'm around the same time in the cycle too. Good to know I'm not alone! :) How long have you been trying for #2?

This is only our second month but seems to me i will be goin on the cycle 3 here soon, i tested again this am and it was a BFN...AF is due thursday so i guess im not complatly out :wacko:


----------



## karenlyn

Hey ladies, AF got me yesterday, so I'm officially out! Moodle, sorry, but... all the pressure falls to you! One of us has got to get that BFP... :haha:

But Mmafro's still not out yet. Not til AF shows! I was just reading another thread where somebody said their doctor told them not to test until AF is late, because early tests are so often inaccurate. 

:dust:


----------



## moodle

karenlyn said:


> Hey ladies, AF got me yesterday, so I'm officially out! Moodle, sorry, but... all the pressure falls to you! One of us has got to get that BFP... :haha:
> 
> But Mmafro's still not out yet. Not til AF shows! I was just reading another thread where somebody said their doctor told them not to test until AF is late, because early tests are so often inaccurate.
> 
> :dust:

Sorry to hear you're out Karenlyn. :hugs:

I tend to perform best under pressure so fingers crossed! I guess we'll find out this Fri as I'll test then. On the positive side my luteal phase seems to be more stable than last month. Look at the saw-tooth pattern here https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2011-05-08 compared to this months https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2011-06-04

I'm now relying on getting a :bfp: for my mum's bday as I can't find her anything else as a present :wacko:


----------



## mmafro

AF due thursday, dont have any feelings of her coming but also dont have any feelings of being pregnant.....the heat is really getting to me today...35degrees sunny and i work in a nursing home where they keep the heat on all year long...glad to be home now though lol...OK moodle cant wait to see your BFP !!!!


----------



## moodle

mmafro said:


> AF due thursday, dont have any feelings of her coming but also dont have any feelings of being pregnant.....the heat is really getting to me today...35degrees sunny and i work in a nursing home where they keep the heat on all year long...glad to be home now though lol...OK moodle cant wait to see your BFP !!!!

Neither can I, I'm starting to convince myself that I actually am :wacko:

I always thought that they kept the heat on all year in the nursing homes I worked in so that all the residents would sleep all day. You must be suffering in that heat!


----------



## mmafro

Its funny because the residents still complain of being cold and have sweaters on


----------



## moodle

Ha! That actually sounds like me. DH and I have never experienced summer in NY together and bedtime is hilarious... I keep my pj's on, he doesn't, I have an extra blanket next to the bed for when I get cold, and he has a fan on his side!

We are total opposites temperature wise, but as soon as the real heat arrives I'm sure things will level out.


----------



## mmafro

I dont live to to far from new york haha on the same coast anyway, i live in new brunswick canada, which is on the border or maine so our weather is not much different...it was a hot one today but its only gonna get hotter as the summer goes on


----------



## mmafro

Sooo im pretty sure AF just showed up.....TMI- white cm with pink in it....im sure its too late to be IB 12-14dpo....so i guess its on to next month...we are counting on u moodle!! haha the pressure is on...who is gonna start the next thread??? lol


----------



## moodle

Oh crap, that sucks. I was convinced one of you lot would get a :bfp:

I think we deserve to have silly name for our threads, I'm hoping we don't have many threads all in all, but we may as well make them a laugh!


----------



## moodle

Btw, for future reference, nothing is TMI!


----------



## mmafro

Being a nurse i dont believe in TMI lol the more details the better however i was just being polite lol...I agree we need a funny name....who is creative in this thread (certanily not I ) lol...well its 10pm here im off to bed hopin this witch gets lost tonight lol but im guessing im on to july...YAY for drinks at my wedding ( gotta keep myself sane) haha..Good night all!!


----------



## moodle

mmafro said:


> Being a nurse i dont believe in TMI lol the more details the better however i was just being polite lol...I agree we need a funny name....who is creative in this thread (certanily not I ) lol...well its 10pm here im off to bed hopin this witch gets lost tonight lol but im guessing im on to july...YAY for drinks at my wedding ( gotta keep myself sane) haha..Good night all!!

Precisely! I'm always trying to dig more information out of patients; nothing phases me, it's all just fascinating!

If a name comes to me I'll let you know, but like you, someone else is probably a better option.

Yay to getting married and drinking. I'm remarrying DH in Sep for our anniversary but he doesn't know about it yet, it's going to be a surprise on the day. When we got married last year I didn't take his name, but earlier this year I woke up one morning and suddenly it had become really important to take it. In NY state you have to remarry in order to make any name changes, so that'll be his anniversary present, which is quite cool as the present in the first year is traditionally paper.

Sleep well, I hope AF buggers off and leaves you alone.


----------



## mmafro

Soo just a question....I started spotting last night before bed so would i consider yesturday cd1 or today?? i have only been v v lightly spotting today as well, like twice when i wiped


----------



## honeymomma

hi ladies, i've missed you! have been so sick the last couple days - i swear if it weren't for AF i would have thought i was pregnant! don't know what happened, i think my pregnancy plan is killing me, lol! :dohh: 

first thing i took was maca, which gave me THE WORST GAS EVER (you said nothing was tmi!:haha:). then it was the raspberry tea, which gave me chest pains. then finally the grapefruit juice which is burning the lining of my stomach! i feel like i've developed ulcers over the last 3 days, it's crazy. so i'm getting off everything, lol. no more!!!

on a more positive note, i am thrilled because i realized we have one more go late july/early august, so if no BFP this month we can try again! and i thought we were out completely till sept. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

DH leaves on sat, sooooooo sad. hate when he's gone. :cry:

AF sucks. sorry she got you karenlyn and mmafro. moodle, hope you're our first!!!


----------



## moodle

mmafro said:


> Soo just a question....I started spotting last night before bed so would i consider yesturday cd1 or today?? i have only been v v lightly spotting today as well, like twice when i wiped

I wouldn't count yesterday as cd1, have you had anything more than spotting today?


----------



## moodle

honeymomma said:


> hi ladies, i've missed you! have been so sick the last couple days - i swear if it weren't for AF i would have thought i was pregnant! don't know what happened, i think my pregnancy plan is killing me, lol! :dohh:
> 
> first thing i took was maca, which gave me THE WORST GAS EVER (you said nothing was tmi!:haha:). then it was the raspberry tea, which gave me chest pains. then finally the grapefruit juice which is burning the lining of my stomach! i feel like i've developed ulcers over the last 3 days, it's crazy. so i'm getting off everything, lol. no more!!!
> 
> on a more positive note, i am thrilled because i realized we have one more go late july/early august, so if no BFP this month we can try again! and i thought we were out completely till sept. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> DH leaves on sat, sooooooo sad. hate when he's gone. :cry:
> 
> AF sucks. sorry she got you karenlyn and mmafro. moodle, hope you're our first!!!

Boo to feeling rough, yay to getting another cycle! what the frig is maca? I'll have to google it, it certainly doesn't sound delicious though.

Dh and I just went for a walk and as we went past the drug store I suggested getting a test for tomorrow morning instead of fri, but he said no lets wait till fri... :dohh:

I don't think anything has happened as I'm feeling all my usual emotions and thinking all my usual thoughts for this point of my cycle, but I still have a lot of hope!

So if you ladies need a good giggle, head over to the husband fetish thread, I read some of it earlier and was cracking up laughing.


----------



## mmafro

nope nothing more than spotting/....maybe full blown tomorrow but i normally dont spot this long it normally starts out quite heavy.....we will see what tomorrow brings....cant wait til friday to see ur results!!


----------



## moodle

honeymomma, how long is he away for?

we've missed you too!


----------



## karenlyn

Sorry I've been MIA, everyone! I murdered my laptop! Weapon of choice? A hot cup of tea. :coffee: The thing was less than six months old, too, and it's DEAD. Argh! :cry: The only upside is that I hated the thing. It was slow and the keys stuck. 

My husband didn't even give me a hard time about killing it, which was shocking.

We're getting close to Friday and the pressure is on, moodle. Okay, no pressure, but I've got my fingers crossed for your BFP.

mmafro, is it possible that you have some kind of pregnancy spotting rather than AF? Our bodies love to keep us hanging... it would be nice to have a REAL AF so you know you're 100% out!

Stinks that your hubby's away, honeymomma... I'd be happy to send you mine to keep you company for awhile, haha. He just needs to be back when I get a pos on an OPK! :haha:

I'm now almost positive that I didn't ovulate at all last cycle. This AF was really short, and really, really light. I use a Mooncup so I know exactly how much I bleed, and it was really nothing more than heavyish spotting. Which feels exactly like a light withdraw bleed when I was on BCP, definitely not a proper period. Which leaves me a bit worried about what my body's going to do THIS cycle. Read a lot of stories about women whose second cycle off BCPs was, like, 100 days...


----------



## moodle

Ok ladies I don't think I'm going to be testing tomorrow as my temp is starting to drop over the last two days. I wouldn't be surprised if I get my period tomorrow or saturday. Strangely enough I'm not that bothered as I've been doing a lot of working on my 'menstrual health' over the last couple of months and this gives me a chance to experience my period again. My brief history is that I get debilitating period pain, even on top of NSAIDs, but for my last period I basically listened to my body and stayed horizontal for two days, didn't lift a finger, and read a couple of books... I managed to take no painkillers and wasn't writhing around in agony, life changing!

So we really need to work on a ridiculous name :winkwink:


----------



## moodle

karenlyn said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, everyone! I murdered my laptop! Weapon of choice? A hot cup of tea. :coffee: The thing was less than six months old, too, and it's DEAD. Argh! :cry: The only upside is that I hated the thing. It was slow and the keys stuck.
> 
> My husband didn't even give me a hard time about killing it, which was shocking.
> 
> We're getting close to Friday and the pressure is on, moodle. Okay, no pressure, but I've got my fingers crossed for your BFP.
> 
> mmafro, is it possible that you have some kind of pregnancy spotting rather than AF? Our bodies love to keep us hanging... it would be nice to have a REAL AF so you know you're 100% out!
> 
> Stinks that your hubby's away, honeymomma... I'd be happy to send you mine to keep you company for awhile, haha. He just needs to be back when I get a pos on an OPK! :haha:
> 
> I'm now almost positive that I didn't ovulate at all last cycle. This AF was really short, and really, really light. I use a Mooncup so I know exactly how much I bleed, and it was really nothing more than heavyish spotting. Which feels exactly like a light withdraw bleed when I was on BCP, definitely not a proper period. Which leaves me a bit worried about what my body's going to do THIS cycle. Read a lot of stories about women whose second cycle off BCPs was, like, 100 days...

Nice that dh was so understanding! Do you have any insurance that will cover it?

How long were you on the BCP for?


----------



## moodle

Hmmm, not sure whether to test as my temp hasn't gone down anymore :wacko:


----------



## moodle

Couldn't resist :bfn: Now I can concentrate on my assignments...


----------



## mmafro

so none of us got our BFP thos month??...AF came full force this am, so does that mean today is cd 1?? i have been spotting for 3 days


----------



## moodle

I would have thought spotting doesn't count as it's the start of the blood trying to flow, not the actual period, does that make sense? Do you usually spot before your period?

I would say today was cd1.

So last night I typed egg into google and then egga, eggb, eggc etc etc all the way through the alphabet just to see if there were any silly names...

the egghunters, eggnoggers, eggventurous something or other? :dohh:


----------



## moodle

I've just entered my data for today on fertility friend and it counts spotting as cd28, but light bleeding as cd1. I'm going with spotting as I didn't start bleeding very lightly till around 9pm.


----------



## mmafro

eggventurers?? lol soo i guess today im on cd2, of a 30-31 day cycle....This month we are ALL gonna get our BFP!!!!...That would b the best wedding present ever!! :)


----------



## moodle

eggventurers it is:haha:

:bfp:s all round:thumbup:


----------



## moodle

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/661175-eggventurers.html#post11484909


----------

